# Knicks vs Bucks: Dec 12, 2005



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs







*
*Knicks (6-13) vs Bucks (11-7)*
*Dec 12, 2005 7:30PM*
*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*
*Madison Square Garden*
*New York, NY*
*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)
Projected Starting Lineup:
Knicks





































Bucks




































*​*
Bucks:



The Bucks' timing to play the Knicks for the first time this season Monday in New York is impeccable. While the Bucks are on a roll of sorts, having won four of their last five games, the Knicks are floundering. They have lost four of their last five games, and they're struggling to score. The Knicks totaled 81 points in a loss to Phoenix Friday night and that came two days after only scoring only 79 points in a loss to the Los Angeles Clippers.

Click to expand...

Knicks:



The worst is over. Of all the concerns raised by Knicks president Isiah Thomas before the season tipped off, a difficult early schedule was the biggest issue. He knew playing 13 of the first 19 games on the road would prove difficult. Larry Brown also made a plea for patience. The stretch included two difficult Western Conference swings. It finally ended Friday at Phoenix, and the first homestand of the season begins Monday against the Bucks.

Click to expand...

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71092​*


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Need this win in the worst of ways.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Quentin Richardson is in the ball game, inserted as a starter.

Starting Lineup:

Curry
Frye
Richardson
Nate
Steph


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

frye is killin them


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The True Essence said:


> frye is killin them


He is like 3-3 from the field right now. Hopefully he can keep it up.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

yeah, 6-6


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

14 1st quarter points for Frye. He is on fire!!

23-22 Bucks after Steph's turnover and TJ's score


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

All tied up at 26 after Stephon's field goal. End of the 1st quarter.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks aren't playing any time of defense right now. 

48-38 Bucks less than 5 minutes remaining in the 2nd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

61-49 End of the Half.

What a pathetic performance by these guys.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg0><TH class=bg0font>BOX SCORE</TH></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="49%"><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=away>*Bucks (11-7)*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1 align=left><TD>On Court</TD><TD>PTS</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>M. Redd *</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>T. Ford *</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>J. Magloire *</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>M. Williams *</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>A. Bogut *</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1 align=left><TD>On Bench</TD><TD>PTS</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>D. Gadzuric</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>C. Bell</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>T. Kukoc</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>J. Welsch</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>E. Johnson</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>B. Simmons</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>J. Davis</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>R. Gaines</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>E. Ilyasova</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>J. Smith</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</TD><TD width="2%"> </TD><TD width="49%"><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=home>*Knicks (6-13)*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1 align=left><TD>On Court</TD><TD>PTS</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>C. Frye *</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>E. Curry *</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>N. Robinson *</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>S. Marbury *</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>Q. Richardson *</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bg1 align=left><TD>On Bench</TD><TD>PTS</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>PF</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>M. Taylor</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>T. Ariza</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>J. James</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>J. Butler</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>A. Davis</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>M. Rose</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>J. Crawford</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>A. Hardaway</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>Q. Woods</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bg2 vAlign=center align=right height=17><TD align=left>D. Lee</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


* Starter


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Frye having a huge game!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

qyntel woods playin well....

marbury stinks.

and what rhythm is jamal supposed to get in when he was sitting the first 12 minutes?

i hate that he doesnt start. and q again, stinks it up.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

we lost


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i swear to god i predicted a 24 point loss to my friend.......

n here we are, down 24 with 3 to go


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We lose this debacle 112-92


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*Milwaukee Bucks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Bogut, F</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Redd, F</TD><TD>9-17</TD><TD>8-9</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>31</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Magloire, C</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Williams, G</TD><TD>6-10</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Ford, G</TD><TD>4-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Gadzuric</TD><TD>9-13</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Welsch</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Bell</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Kukoc</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Gaines</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Johnson</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Davis</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>42-78
(.538)</TD><TD>16-23
(.696)</TD><TD>12-19
(.632)</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>112</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 7</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 1 Player: Magloire (1) </TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*New York Knicks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye, F</TD><TD>14-18</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>30</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Richardson, F</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Curry, C</TD><TD>7-12</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Robinson, G</TD><TD>6-12</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marbury, G</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Ariza</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Butler</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Crawford</TD><TD>0-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Taylor</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J James</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Woods</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>41-77
(.532)</TD><TD>6-13
(.462)</TD><TD>4-12
(.333)</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>92</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 10</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 1 Player: Richardson (1) </TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgC align=middle><TD align=left>*Officials: *Steve Javie, Mark Wunderlich, Tony Brown
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Do I detect a big fat donut for Crawford? I missed the 2nd half because I was headed home, but that better not be a 0 next to Crawfords name. What the hell happen? Damn Fyre has his best game as a Knick (scoring wise) and we have nothing to show for it.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Give Marbury a little slack. he was playing with a bad case of the flu..Frye career high 30 points. Rookie of the year baby!!! 6-14??? ughhh


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Brightside:* Your boy Fyre looks like the future, its always good know you didn't waste a high draft pick.


----------

